# Rooibos tea



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Ive done some reading and found out that here in South Africa we have one of the best natural remedies for fish! Rooibos tea is a caffeine free tea full of natural healing properties. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooibos some info from wikipedia on Rooibos. I dont know if its readily available in the US? I do know you can get it in the UK from various shops like Tesco and Morrisons otherwise just look for a south african shop - they will sell it! Oh and its one of the nicest teas to drink - so much better tasting than green tea 

Last night I decided to add a bag to my tank for both my boys, to help repair their fins that was either damaged when I got them or from the flaring they did to each other (that has now stopped )

All I did was take a tea bag, floated it in the side with my blue boy since he has the most damage. It was so cute to watch, he curled up under the teabag and it seems that he slept there for the whole night. I removed the teabag this morning since my water has now become a nice tea colour. 

I found that both boys where more hyper and looked happier. I will see if I can take a pic of Moon's fins for a before shot and one when he is healed. For now the tannins that seeped into the water will stay there for a day or 2 and then I will do a partial water change to remove some of it. I dont want to use activated carbon to remove it in case it takes the tannins out to fast. I want to keep the water like that for at least a few days.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

\
There you can see the colour of the water my tank went with the tea. Interestingly enough I find both my boys are acting very super friendly since the tea has been added! They keep coming to the front of the tank if we walk by or if i talk to them!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

If this is really good for them and not harmful over continuous use, I might use it to darken my water....


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

http://www.tropicalaquarium.co.za/showthread.php?6638-Natural-Remedies-for-Fish&highlight=rooibos

That is from a south african forum that I am on where I heard about it. Just google rooibos in aquariums and you will find a few threads. 

Rooibos ( /ˈrɔɪbɒs/ roy-bos;[1] Afrikaans for "red bush"; scientific name Aspalathus linearis) is a broom-like member of the legume family of plants growing in South Africa's fynbos.
The generic name comes from the plant Calicotome villosa, aspalathos in Greek. This plant has very similar growth and flowers to the redbush. The specific name linearis comes from the plant's linear growing structure and needle-like leaves.
The plant is used to make a herbal tea called rooibos tea, bush tea (esp. Southern Africa), redbush tea (esp. UK), South African red tea, or red tea. The product has been popular in Southern Africa for generations and is now consumed in many countries. 

Rooibos is becoming more popular in Western countries, particularly among health-conscious consumers, due to its high level of antioxidants such as aspalathin[3] and nothofagin, its lack of caffeine, and its low tannin levels compared to fully oxidized black tea or unoxidized green tea leaves.[4] Rooibos also contains a number of phenolic compounds, including flavanols, flavones, flavanones, and dihydrochalcones.[5]
Rooibos is purported to assist with nervous tension, allergies and digestive problems.[6]
Traditional medicinal uses of rooibos in South Africa include alleviating infantile colic, allergies, asthma and dermatological problems.[7][8]
[edit]Scientific study
Although human studies of rooibos are scarce in scientific literature, animal studies suggest it has potent antioxidant, immune-modulating and chemopreventive effects. In addition, rooibos tea has not been found to have any adverse effects.[9]
It is often claimed that "Green" rooibos (see above) has a higher antioxidant capacity than fully oxidized rooibos. However, one study, using two different ways of measuring antioxidant activity, found conflicting data, with green rooibos showing more activity under one measure, and less activity using the other. The study also found conflicting data when comparing both forms of rooibos to black, green, and oolong tea, although it consistently found both forms to have less activity than green tea.[10]
In 2010, eleven poison dart frogs were raised at WWT Slimbridge by amphibian keepers in pint glasses of water, topped up with shop-bought Rooibos tea. Rooibos was used because it contains antioxidants with anti-fungal properties. This successfully protected the frogs against infection by chytridiomycosis.[11]
A recent study performed by Japanese scientists also suggests that Rooibos tea is beneficial in the topical treatment of acne. This is due to levels of alpha hydroxy acid, zinc and superoxide dismutase present in the herb.[citation needed]


And from the little googling that i have done i also just found out its a good way to treat a tank with algae.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That is really neat!
I might try some...!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you heard any effects towards aquatic plants? The tank will be planted and I am dying to use this but would hate for it to kill my plants!


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Nope no effects on plants at all. We actually use it in our garden - we save up the tea bags and then once a month tear them open and throw it on plants and even the lawn! Its made my mums orchid grow and bloom - first time in 5 years since she got it!

Try it, Ive got live plants in my tank and I dont see any thing happening to them.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I will see if it is local. It would be easier to obtain compared to indian leaf extract. 

Have your fish changed color? Because indian leaf extract tends to change their color and I would love to have a healthy, natural darkening agent that kept his color and health!

By the way, thank you for all the information!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I love rooibos tea...I was wondering if other types of tea would work for this..


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the post above is saying they will but don't provide as healthy properties and with this tea the rabbis is much lighter.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Only caffeine free teas will really work. That is why rooibos is so good. Since it has no caffeine in it at all - Pregnant women here are told to change to rooibos when they get pregnant. I would be to scared to try decaffeinated tea incase it still has some caffeine in it. Rooibos is extremely healthy and an awesome immune booster - when ever I get a cold I drink the stuff by the Liter! And it actually does help! I just never thought of giving it to fish! I had an old german shepard dog, Bu, he was about 12 when his hips started giving him problems and he seemed to catch colds easily, I gave him a cup of tea a day mixed with his food - he loved it and he actually improved and lived another 2 years!


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

So rooibos tea is the same as red bush tea? Starbucks sells both of them, the rooibos has vanilla in it though. I bought the red bush tea and absolutely hate the taste of it. So if I can use them for my fish they won't go to waste.


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

i don't think i'll risk buying the pre-packaged tea in the shops here (they put too much other garbage in their beverages.. i was raised in Europe, this bilge water is most definitely NOT tea).. there's a coffee shop in town that sells 50+ types of loose-leaf tea combinations, i'll check in there. i wonder if it would harm invertibrates, since most fish medication is lethal to shrimp..


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehehe just check with them but it should be the same. Just ask for organic redbush if ure not sure. I love the taste but then again I grew up with it


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Echo I doubt that it will harm anything, the guys on the south african tropical forums use it in all they community tanks - which includes shrimps.


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

awesome! i know they're just feeder critters, but i've gotten a bit attached to 'em.. ghosties' tummies turn the color of whatever they eat, i wonder if their shells will stain the color of the tea.. that'll make 'em easier to spot when it comes time to clean the gravel :lol:


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am just slightly confused by the names. I have seen teas at my local store called everything you have listed. Are they all the same thing? It is literally everywhere in the stores I shop at, and to be honest, I might have some up on the shelf. 

For putting it in a tank, do you seep it first at 212 degrees and then add the seeped water after it is cooled, or do you just plop a teabag in (a tank heated to 78-80 degrees).


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

They should be the same thing, check the packaging and make sure it was harvested or make in South Africa - that way you will know its the real deal - the plant is indigenousness to South Africa. It actually grows close to where I live and I have seen the farms of it - looks amazing!

Otherwise give me the name on the box that you have and i can double check for you 

There are 2 methods, some people seep it over night in a cup of boiled water - you get a stronger extract that way. I just leave the teabag in the tank over night, other leave it in for a few days. They even use it to treat ick and bloatedness! And its definately promoting growth on my boys fins, I can see the new growth after 1 day already! Be warned your water will turn tea coloured.

edit:

Check if the boxes have this marking on it somewhere:








Its the closest thing I know of as a stamp of approval kinda thing that its authentic. (at least here in SA it is)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually want the tannis! 

My new boy is doing an open tank with floating plants and OFL has suggested to make the water darker so he feels safer and wont jump.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Could you see the pic I added of my tank? That was just one night from about 11pm till 7am that the teabag was in, you could add 2 bags and leave them in! Trust me if my tank's light it off I cant see my kids unless they are swimming right at the front of the tank. The water gets very dark fast!








That is what the tea looks like if you take the bag out of the cup of boiling water in less than 3 mins - now imagine a whole night! or leaving it in the tank! trust me it will work


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For those in the United States, the tea company Republic of Tea has a huge selection. 
http://www.republicoftea.com/red-tea/c/40/

Of course, only the pure kind, I think it's the Cedarberg Organic, is suitable for aquarium use, but the rest taste good and are super healthy for you. It's a bit costly, but easier than finding Indian Almond leaves. Aside from being available on the RoT website, I'm fairly sure you can find some on Amazon.com in the gourmet food section.

Tazo, the tea company carried by Starbucks, has a red tea called African Bush but it has additional flavors like rosemary, hibiscus, and lemon added so it won't work.

Numi Teas has a rooibos tea that should work, too.
http://www.numitea.com/products/tea-bags/#herbal-teasans

Heheh, I looooove hot tea so I know my tea websites. ^_^

Also, try whole food stores, co-op organic grocery stores, and specialty gourmet food stores.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Echo said:


> i don't think i'll risk buying the pre-packaged tea in the shops here (they put too much other garbage in their beverages.. i was raised in Europe, this bilge water is most definitely NOT tea).. there's a coffee shop in town that sells 50+ types of loose-leaf tea combinations, i'll check in there. i wonder if it would harm invertibrates, since most fish medication is lethal to shrimp..


What's bilge water, the red tea or what's in Europe?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Shh! Awesome info! I think I will try some!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wyvern, I soaked a rooibos tea bag in my guy's tank for one night. How long do I leave the teawater in there before doing a change?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

health food stores such as wholefoods sometimes sell bulk herbs/teas...I will check it out next time i go. I usually get Tazo or yogi teas though....:lol:


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wow! Never would have thought to do this! I've often wondered if the light was too bright or something for him... might look into this.


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

oooooooohh, i have rooibos tea! lol its always been sitting in our cabinets, never used. just never knew it was good for fish!! now it i have a reason to use it. thanks, will def try it :-D


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

I have some Republic of Tea red bush rooisbos tea, but it is blended with vanilla bean. So that wouldn't work then? I have a tailbiter I would like to use this on...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nope, it won't work. The one you want is Cedarberg Organic. I think the one you have is Cape Hope Vanilla. Tastes good but not for tannin use.


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Bummer. Thanks though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome. Sorry it's not the right one.


----------



## Kat Sunhawk (Mar 2, 2012)

Would this rooibos work?
http://www.theteasmith.com/product/ROOI950016.html


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't see why not as long as it doesn't have stuff in it that'll harm the fish.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I may look into this.. it can't be worse then green tea, which I despise lol.

I still prefer IAL or oak leaves.. but as far as tea goes, maybe this one is worth a shot. Thanks for the info


----------



## UCHlHAS (Apr 6, 2014)

this is awesome! ill have to try this with my sorority (one girls fins look awful) maybe the tea will help calm them down a bit and also heal their fins! thanks a ton for the information!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

I just tried it. My territorial Betta flares even more now xD
Oh well I just hope this will improve the fin growth..


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried EcoTea Rooibos tea bags? I'm pretty sure it's just Rooibos with nothing else added, but I'd like to check before I try using it. The ingredients only has Organic Rooibos listed. The tea bags are also apparently compostable, if the tea bags matter at all.

http://www.yerbamate.com/Organic-Fair-Trade-Rooibos--Tea-Bags/p/ECO-RTB&[email protected]

Also, I've never used tea bags before, at all. For fish tanks, do you just toss it in and leave it until the water is stained?


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow just saw how old this thread is.
Anyways, Here is Taco guarding his teabag. He loves it, even rests on it sometimes.


----------



## pitbullmamaliz (Oct 24, 2011)

I got some pure rooibos and floated a teabag overnight. Wash's water is now a lovely deep tea color. I'll keep doing water changes as normal, but how often should I add a new teabag? Just whenever the water pales? Does he need a break from the tea every so often?

His tail got shredded almost entirely down to his body before I baffled my filter, and it's been growing back in steadily but SLOWLY. I'm hoping this helps speed up the process for him.


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

I constantly keep the tea in Taco's tank and haven't had any issues.

I normally change the bag with each change as i do about 70% changes and the water never gets dark enough after the change.


----------



## pitbullmamaliz (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

